# steroidify.com & Wickr OzShop



## thejennerbrandon (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi All, 
Not exactly new here, long time lurker first time poster. 
I know this is not a source board but am after feedback if anyone has used steroidify.com or OzShop on Wickr 
Never had a successful purchase, 2 months ago I ignorantly purchased from AuSteroids.is as a recommendation from someone at the gym, never received anything and have never had them respond to my email. 
Any constructive criticism, hints or pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 8, 2021)

Not new...says you joined 14min ago though?


----------



## Redbacks1 (Jul 8, 2021)

Hey. Thanks for the comment. Where are you located? That AuSteroids.is 
is NOT and nowhere to go to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Jul 8, 2021)

Redbacks1 said:


> Hey. Thanks for the comment. Where are you located? That AuSteroids.is
> is NOT and nowhere to go to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sydney Australia


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Jul 8, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Not new...says you joined 14min ago though?


Just signed up for the account but I have been browsing the forums here a while. signed up to finally post & interact 😊


----------



## Redbacks1 (Jul 8, 2021)

How are you coping in lockdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbacks1 (Jul 8, 2021)

Welcome aboard!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Jul 8, 2021)

Redbacks1 said:


> How are you coping in lockdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Redbacks!
Honestly it is a rollercoaster, working from home isnt terrible but I am bored out of my brain and very unproductive?


----------



## Redbacks1 (Jul 8, 2021)

You have a source right close to you. Expensive, by our terms, but quality comes at a price price. Good luck mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 8, 2021)

You both can head on over to the New Member Introduction section.


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Jul 9, 2021)

Just placed an order with steroidify 
I will be sure to let everyone know how it goes 😅


----------



## CJ (Jul 9, 2021)

thejennerbrandon said:


> Just placed an order with steroidify
> I will be sure to let everyone know how it goes 😅


🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## evarage (Jul 13, 2021)

thejennerbrandon said:


> Just placed an order with steroidify
> I will be sure to let everyone know how it goes 😅


Any Update on this?


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Jul 16, 2021)

evarage said:


> Any Update on this?


They claim to have shipped it. Will update as this progresses


----------



## evarage (Jul 18, 2021)

thejennerbrandon said:


> They claim to have shipped it. Will update as this progresses


Thank you


----------



## bfresh (Jul 20, 2021)

Any news?


----------



## Natty_Lord (Jul 26, 2021)

Keen to see how you went with this


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Jul 27, 2021)

@evarage @bfresh @Natty_Lord  - For a follow up. I still have not received anything but they did send me a tracking number today from the UK so I will keep you posted.


----------



## XLNC (Jul 29, 2021)

thejennerbrandon said:


> @evarage @bfresh @Natty_Lord  - For a follow up. I still have not received anything but they did send me a tracking number today from the UK so I will keep you posted.


Noting worse than waiting GL man


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 7, 2021)

Did anything ever show up?


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Aug 7, 2021)

Still waiting, tracking number says it has left the origin country and is on its way to AU


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Aug 10, 2021)

thejennerbrandon said:


> Still waiting, tracking number says it has left the origin country and is on its way to AU


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 10, 2021)

I take it you received your order in its entirety?


----------

